# Common Brothers



## GRHH

Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?


----------



## Tony Breach

1985 -87 on SPRING DELIGHT although Atlantic Marine were the managers.

Tony.


----------



## shipsivanhoe

les cusiter is a friend of mine.he sailed with them for many years.


----------



## Barry Wood

I sailed with Common Bros .on the ship Donegal the managers at that time was the Avenue Shipping Company where I was an Ass/Steward .The first mate when I was on her is name was called Jamie he had a piano in his cabin
Barry Wood


----------



## Dave Edge

I served my time with Common Brothers 1963 -1967, but what did they have to do with the "Donegal"? As far as I know she spent her life with Trinder & Anderson and later with P&O general cargo division.


----------



## GRHH

I have checked the book "The Trades Increase" a history of ships owned and managed by Common Brothers and there is no mention of a "Donegal".


----------



## dave beaumont

Sailed on Caribbean Endeavour but in Oct.71 though. Dave


----------



## Colgrace

I sailed on Caribbean Endeavour as EDH, signed on in Hull 21/9/71 and paid off in New York 3/3/72. It was a largely Hull crowd. Nice ship though.


----------



## TIM HUDSON

i sailed with common brothers 1969 to 1979 as 2nd eng and from 72 as
chief eng. iron ore ships/caribbean ro-ros/border boats/etc etc...great times
especially the early days


----------



## gdynia

Tim
You ever come across a couple of lads from South Shields George Wilkie or Alan Lagay


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Tim H and a warm welcome to the site from a member in the south of England. Thanks for signing on and enjoy the site and the banter that goes with it. Look forward to your contributions. Bon voyage.


----------



## TIM HUDSON

gdynia said:


> Tim
> You ever come across a couple of lads from South Shields George Wilkie or Alan Lagay


no sorry dont recall those names.....regards


----------



## GRHH

gdynia said:


> Tim
> You ever come across a couple of lads from South Shields George Wilkie or Alan Lagay


I sailed with Alan Lagay on the "Ria Jean McMurtry" in 1973 (I think). The other names from that ship were Capt Daglees, C/O Gerry Screen, Alan was first trip 3rd mate. C/E was Mike Little and the sparks was Hugh McDine. Wild weather and wild times in Canada.


----------



## TIM HUDSON

john dagleish is retired and living in cleadon village, spotted a couple of years back. also have seen mike little around (looks just the same) not sure if still working but he has been a super with stevenson clarke in newcastle for many years. i spent some time in that area on product tanker strait of canso. good
days ! regards


----------



## iain48

My father Hugh McArthur sailed with Commons as chief steward from about 1960 to 1981 when he retired. Sadly passed away in January aged 87 would be happy to hear from anyone who remembers him.


----------



## Ernie636

I sailed in Aura Adventure, Aura Bravery two product tankers managed by Common Brothers also c/e Spring Delight 1985, Carl Fredriksen master, Dick Coles mate, Paul Hindmarsh 3rd mate, Tommy Little second engineer, Kevin Doyle 3rd engineer, great times Long Beach California
Regards
Peter Price


----------



## GRHH

iain48 said:


> My father Hugh McArthur sailed with Commons as chief steward from about 1960 to 1981 when he retired. Sadly passed away in January aged 87 would be happy to hear from anyone who remembers him.


Sorry to learn about your father, my father also died 7 months ago and I know the feeling, the urge to find out more about their life and times. I can only remember, when mentioned, the name Hugh McArther. Theses are some other names of Chief Stewards that I sailed with in Commons that you might have heard of and if someone else reads this it might jog their memory. Al Topham and Eddie Lee from Middlesborough area, Jimmy Quinn, Jack Collier from Liverpool, Dave Brown from Sunderland. I hope you are able to "fill the gaps". If you are able to come across a copy of the "Common Cryer" there used to be lists of who was on what ship. I unfortunately do not have any copies but someone might have. Good luck.


----------



## GRHH

Ernie636 said:


> I sailed in Aura Adventure, Aura Bravery two product tankers managed by Common Brothers also c/e Spring Delight 1985, Carl Fredriksen master, Dick Coles mate, Paul Hindmarsh 3rd mate, Tommy Little second engineer, Kevin Doyle 3rd engineer, great times Long Beach California
> Regards
> Peter Price


I sailed with Carl Frederiksen when he was C/O on the "Frank D Moores" in 1974/5 and as far as I can remember he got his first command "Fina Britinnia" around 1978. Were the "Aura Adventure" and "Aura Bravery" two of the four 30,000DWT product tankers "Hindustan", "Afganistan" etc that Commons managed or something completely different?


----------



## Ernie636

GRHH said:


> I sailed with Carl Frederiksen when he was C/O on the "Frank D Moores" in 1974/5 and as far as I can remember he got his first command "Fina Britinnia" around 1978. Were the "Aura Adventure" and "Aura Bravery" two of the four 30,000DWT product tankers "Hindustan", "Afganistan" etc that Commons managed or something completely different?


I'm sorry, if I was ever told the original names of these two vessls I can't remember. I think they were 35,000DWT Liberian flag all Korean crew apart from the master and chief engineer. I sailed with Capt. Ian Purvis ex-Mobil, came from the same village as me Seaforth, Liverpool.


----------



## Ernie636

Ernie636 said:


> I'm sorry, if I was ever told the original names of these two vessls I can't remember. I think they were 35,000DWT Liberian flag all Korean crew apart from the master and chief engineer. I sailed with Capt. Ian Purvis ex-Mobil, came from the same village as me Seaforth, Liverpool.


Just found a photo of the "Hindustan" at www.photoship.co.uk looks very familiar. Do you have any history of it.
Regards Peter.


----------



## GRHH

I eventually found the photographs on the photoship link. The vessel I am referring to is marked as "Hindustan 02". If so she was the last of 4 sisters built at Redheads on the Tyne. The first 2 were the "Frank D Moores" and the "Joseph R Smallwood". They were built as pure product carriers and only had sparse heating coils in the cargo tanks used for ballast to stop it from freezing. The second pair were the "Strait of Canso" and the "Hindustan". Same size of ship but were fitted with a full set of heating coils for black oil. I think I am right in saying that the first cargo carried by one of them, I think the "Hindustan", was wheat to Italy!! The "Frank D Moores" became the "Kurdistan" which broke in two off Canada due to a faulty weld in a bilge keel. They were nice ships to sail on, well kitted out but not excessively so. Do you know what happened to them or the people who sailed on them?


----------



## gdynia

Three other Guys I met GRHH from Common Brothers were Willy Fitzsimmons, Peter D,Arcy and a Irish Lad called Eamon all at South Shields College 1972.


----------



## GRHH

*Commons*

Gdynia, you must have been in phase 3 when I was in phase 1. I did my induction at Shields in November 1972. Only met Willy once, at Shields and he was tired and emotional. I sailed with Pete D'Arcy's brother Mike on the "Caribbean Endeavour" and met a number of Irish lads called Eamon but the one, I think, who was in that intake of cadets I met when the tall ships came to Belfast some 14 or 15 years ago and he was skipper of the Irish sail training vessel (his name will come back to me at some stage). Are you able to tell me what is Alan Lagey doing now?


----------



## gdynia

GRHH
I keep in touch with Alan when he left Commons he had a fishing boat for several years. When times were bad I got him a start on a Diving vessel with me. When the company packed up Alan went to work in Morcambe Bay on the Standby vessels. Last time I spoke to him he was working offshore on the rigs in the North Sea. The other guy I forgot from Commons was Peter Johnston from Sunderland who later on was Old Man with Stevie Clarkes


----------



## Ernie636

GRHH said:


> I eventually found the photographs on the photoship link. The vessel I am referring to is marked as "Hindustan 02". If so she was the last of 4 sisters built at Redheads on the Tyne. The first 2 were the "Frank D Moores" and the "Joseph R Smallwood". They were built as pure product carriers and only had sparse heating coils in the cargo tanks used for ballast to stop it from freezing. The second pair were the "Strait of Canso" and the "Hindustan". Same size of ship but were fitted with a full set of heating coils for black oil. I think I am right in saying that the first cargo carried by one of them, I think the "Hindustan", was wheat to Italy!! The "Frank D Moores" became the "Kurdistan" which broke in two off Canada due to a faulty weld in a bilge keel. They were nice ships to sail on, well kitted out but not excessively so. Do you know what happened to them or the people who sailed on them?


From your info I would think the Aura Bravery and Aura Adventure would have been the last two ships built at Redheads. They were both 17,795 GT, I seem to remember one of them had traded on the Canadian coast. As I 've mentioned they had Korean crew, master and chief engineer brits. I'm afraid I have no info of their fate.


----------



## Dave Edge

"Joseph R. Smallwood", completed 1972, 1976 renamed "Afghanistan", 1980 renamed "Newburn", 1981 sold, renamed "Aquarius", 1988 "Ascot", 1991 "Polare", 1993 "Monte Chiaro", 5 June 2000 arrived Chittagong to be broken up.
"Frank D. Moores", completed 1973, 1976 renamed "Kurdistan", 1979 broke in two, new forepart fitted, renamed "Simonburn"1982 sold, renamed "Aura Bravery", 1986 "Seabravery", 13 June 2000 arrived Alang for breaking up.
"Strait of Canso", completed 1975, 1982 sold, renamed "Aura Adventure", 1985 "Seaborn", 1989 "Xiang Hai" (China). Believed still in service.
"Hindustan", completed 1976, 1978 sold Marsden Point Tankers (NZ), renamed "Amokura", 1993 "Transporter LT", 1998 "Eastman Spirit", 2003 "Global Spirit", 2004 "Global Spirit III", 2005 "Northsea", 29 May 2007, struck by lightning, explosion & fire, foundered.


----------



## GRHH

*Common brothers*



Dave Edge said:


> "Joseph R. Smallwood", completed 1972, 1976 renamed "Afghanistan", 1980 renamed "Newburn", 1981 sold, renamed "Aquarius", 1988 "Ascot", 1991 "Polare", 1993 "Monte Chiaro", 5 June 2000 arrived Chittagong to be broken up.
> "Frank D. Moores", completed 1973, 1976 renamed "Kurdistan", 1979 broke in two, new forepart fitted, renamed "Simonburn"1982 sold, renamed "Aura Bravery", 1986 "Seabravery", 13 June 2000 arrived Alang for breaking up.
> "Strait of Canso", completed 1975, 1982 sold, renamed "Aura Adventure", 1985 "Seaborn", 1989 "Xiang Hai" (China). Believed still in service.
> "Hindustan", completed 1976, 1978 sold Marsden Point Tankers (NZ), renamed "Amokura", 1993 "Transporter LT", 1998 "Eastman Spirit", 2003 "Global Spirit", 2004 "Global Spirit III", 2005 "Northsea", 29 May 2007, struck by lightning, explosion & fire, foundered.




This information has fill a great gap for me, thank you very much. I was horrified that the "Northsea" ex Hindustan had come to such an end and so recently. Do you have any other info, casualties, location?


----------



## Dave Edge

Lat 04.44N, Long 02.34E, which puts her off the coast of Ghana. 22 survivors, 4 dead, 3 missing.


----------



## Ernie636

Dave Edge said:


> "Joseph R. Smallwood", completed 1972, 1976 renamed "Afghanistan", 1980 renamed "Newburn", 1981 sold, renamed "Aquarius", 1988 "Ascot", 1991 "Polare", 1993 "Monte Chiaro", 5 June 2000 arrived Chittagong to be broken up.
> "Frank D. Moores", completed 1973, 1976 renamed "Kurdistan", 1979 broke in two, new forepart fitted, renamed "Simonburn"1982 sold, renamed "Aura Bravery", 1986 "Seabravery", 13 June 2000 arrived Alang for breaking up.
> "Strait of Canso", completed 1975, 1982 sold, renamed "Aura Adventure", 1985 "Seaborn", 1989 "Xiang Hai" (China). Believed still in service.
> "Hindustan", completed 1976, 1978 sold Marsden Point Tankers (NZ), renamed "Amokura", 1993 "Transporter LT", 1998 "Eastman Spirit", 2003 "Global Spirit", 2004 "Global Spirit III", 2005 "Northsea", 29 May 2007, struck by lightning, explosion & fire, foundered.


Thanks Dave for posting this info, it's always nice to know what happened to "old flames"

Cheers Peter


----------



## t140v

Ships were built without any heating coils,these were retro fitted to the FD Moores (Kurdistan) in dry dock October 1978, left South Shields for Aruba, then discharged New York,had a couple of x atlantic runs then loaded Point Tupper Cct first cargo of heavy fuel oil for Canada. Got as far as Newfoundland straights snapped in half March 79. Got into lifeboat never to return.

Regards Stuart.


----------



## Trevor Johnson

Hi, 
I sailed with your dad on one of the Border Boats, could have been Regiment, Lass, Castle, Shepherd, Falcon.

My career started in Jan 1964 as Cadet on the Border Regiment, then Lass , Castle, Hopecrag( cadet then 3/0) , Regiment, Lass (2/0), Warbah, Falcon, Shepherd.

I can remember your Dad logging cadets beer down as soap Powder, toothpaste, etc. we should have been the cleanest apprentices at sea.

Having left Commons in 1976 thanks to very long trips and a small family I went on the coast for a number of years.

Sorry to hear of Hughie, he enjoyed a tot himself, it kept him going many years it seems.

All the best.


----------



## jiminsholing

*Comman Brothers*



GRHH said:


> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?


My name is Jim Strugnell and i sailed on the Iron Crown i cant remember the year as ive lost my first distcharge book, but i think it was about 72.I have to admit it was not the best of trips. Went to Seven Isles and payed of in Barry.


----------



## ARRANMAN35

Hi,

Do you know if Eddie Nurse was C/E on the Frank D Moores when she split in 
two.

I sailed with him on the Border Minstrel in 1957.


----------



## glennmiddlemiss

hello just seen message. i sailed on the simonburn . jan 72 / aug 72. anygood. cheers glenn.


----------



## dcon

I sailed with Common Bros twice the Langley which we joined in Trieste She was an old French tanker I think called the Petrolia Butmah.We sailed to the gulf via Karachi. we had broke down chasing rain clouds to catch rain water in a sheet of canvase rigged up on poop deck this was poured into the water tank as we were running low on water (we got a bucket of water a day after we broke down)I cooked eggs for breakfast on a burning torch in engine room you had thought I had cleaned the scavengers when I came ( black with soot) out with a zinc bucket full of boiled eggs After 10 days or so adrift the engineers finaly got boilers going and we went to karachi for repairs, on the plus side the store room was full of wine tanks full of wine so we were resonably happy. We got £50 00 hardship money from the company the other Common bros ship was the Simonburn she carried rolles of paper and containers


----------



## leggoaft

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone would remember any of the directors of "Common Bros" One of them was at one time 2nd. Engineer aboard the "Umtali" Natal line Cannot remember his name, but would be interested to hear if anyone knew him 
best wishes Will


----------



## Roys1

Hi, Common Bros of Newcastle upon Tyne had the Patriarch Mr Elliot Common when I joined in 1960. His sons Sandy and John Common were also owner /directors. Bob Ebdon was manager and Bruce Swinbanks personnel.
They managed the "Border Tankers" for BP, the "stan" ships for Kuwait Oil Company, Iron ore vessels for BISCO, and some general cargo such as North Devon, Woodburn at various times. ( I was on Woodburn when we hit Horsburgh Reef in Singapore at full speed after Mate fell asleep in 1963)
Of course the company was taken over in the 70's I think by the Swan Hunter Group. KOC took back their own management in about 73 and many staff moved over to Globtik Tankers.

Happy Days,
Roy


----------



## ccurtis1

i sailed with common bros about that time. ships, vento di scirocco, cheshire venture, kurdistan and afghanistan. george bainbridge was 2E with wife & kids when kurdistan broke back. i relieved john winton on kurdistan at smiths when she was fitted with heating coils. bill rotheram was CE, and betty box the old man. sailed with charlie louis, dave sterling, les farquhar,wild willie woodburnand ken alsharaida. happy days. anyone remember cap bill fraser, CE lord kitchener, 3E peter gardiner, CE mel allen. happy days indeed. ccurtis1


----------



## TIM HUDSON

*common bros*



ccurtis1 said:


> i sailed with common bros about that time. ships, vento di scirocco, cheshire venture, kurdistan and afghanistan. george bainbridge was 2E with wife & kids when kurdistan broke back. i relieved john winton on kurdistan at smiths when she was fitted with heating coils. bill rotheram was CE, and betty box the old man. sailed with charlie louis, dave sterling, les farquhar,wild willie woodburnand ken alsharaida. happy days. anyone remember cap bill fraser, CE lord kitchener, 3E peter gardiner, CE mel allen. happy days indeed. ccurtis1


i too sailed with john winton/bill rotheram (my first C/E on iron horse)/les farquhar/mel allen/charlie louis(last seen running pub in durham city). i sailed a couple of trips or so on strait of canso (capt. ian taylor last seen in miami as marine super with cct), one of the redhead built product tankers, sharing job with gerry brennan.(chief engineer). ships were built for new refinery at Come by Chance which never really got going. ships were to carry jet fuel to kennedy and montreal airports. despite failure of refinery we did spend alot of time in st. lawrence and newfoundland on various charters (golden eagle) with occasional voyages to caribbean and europe. and alot of time at anchor in newfie too(for fishing!)
regards


----------



## ccurtis1

TIM HUDSON said:


> i too sailed with john winton/bill rotheram (my first C/E on iron horse)/les farquhar/mel allen/charlie louis(last seen running pub in durham city). i sailed a couple of trips or so on strait of canso (capt. ian taylor last seen in miami as marine super with cct), one of the redhead built product tankers, sharing job with gerry brennan.(chief engineer). ships were built for new refinery at Come by Chance which never really got going. ships were to carry jet fuel to kennedy and montreal airports. despite failure of refinery we did spend alot of time in st. lawrence and newfoundland on various charters (golden eagle) with occasional voyages to caribbean and europe. and alot of time at anchor in newfie too(for fishing!)
> regards


Hello Tim. We never met but I knew of you through Chris ???? C/E who was on the Afghan. He Knew you from the Fina B. Good company Commons, even the office staff were good. Brucie and Anne in personnel, and Frankie Scott, Alan Howe and Bill Hepburn Eng Supers. Alan Howe came to 'V' Ships as Super, where we renewed our acquaintence. Alan was a great mate of Albert le Blond, who went on to own Greenwells. Fishing was excellent in Newfie I agree.
Regards, ccurtis1


----------



## ccurtis1

Hello once again Tim, Would it be Chris Hinchcliffe, the C/E on the Afghan?
Regards,ccurtis1


----------



## TIM HUDSON

Yes I still see chris hinchcliffe on occasion. He lives in Moffat. After Commons he worked for many years with British Gas on their pipelines and pumping stations/distribution. Now retired but spends lots of time with his yacht....even rounding the Horn.... will remind him of you.
regards tim


----------



## michael higgins

i never sailed with commons but reading the postings a couple of names jump out.peter johnson from sunderland,i sailed with him around 82/83 on the ashington he was 2nd mate so its good to hear he became skipper.and yes mike little he was a super for stevies at the same time.going back to commons a friend of mine sailed as bosun for a few years around the mid seventies on the strait of canso ,his name is tony goicoeachea ,living in north shields.does anyone remember him?


----------



## Mikkum

*Common Bros*

Greetings,
My first trip to sea was on the Hindustan and I joined her in Wallsend in 1978.I was on the run job out to Singapore when she was sold to the New Zealanders.
I also sailed on a ship called the Alakhram, also in 1978, which we joined in Lagos, Nigeria. We were at anchor off there for weeks and when we finally went alongside, it took the shoresiders 10 days to unload us. The ship was only 1500 tons and we were carrying medical supplies and collapsable bicycles for Biafra.
I work at the moment with Tony Goiccochea on the Pacific Nuclear Transport ships managed by J. Fisher & Sons, Barrow. He is a Bosun and came from Stevies.
Best regards Mick Pearson


----------



## Ray Mac

I sailed on the Bo Bengtsson (Managed by Commons) in 1984

Ray


----------



## Raz Jones

I sailed in motor tanker Kurdistan from September 57 until March 1958 Master was Captain Southcombe


----------



## peter.r

New member sailed with Common Bros from 1966 till the late 1970s,mainly on 
Border boats then on Carib boats.Best boat was the Border Castle worst
Caribbean Venture
peter.r


----------



## South Shields

Just came across this site - brings back loads of great memories.

I joined Common Bros in 1974 as a deck app and worked my way up to the lofty position of 2nd mate in 1979.

Served on the following:
Border Falcon
IDA Lundrigan (ex Carribean Progress I think)
Caribbean Endeavour (twice)
Hindustan
City of Pretoria
Farid Fares (can still smell the sheep !)

Names seem distant to me now but do remember the following capts , Dominic Martucci, Bill Frazer, Ian Burton (big white beard) and Bill Desey. Also those at college in the same group, Warren Newton, Colin Harris, and some others that I am sure will come to me later.

Had some great times in Canada on the IDA , anybody remember that run.

Ken Coldrick


----------



## Roys1

Hi ex Commons guys - I sent away for the book "The Trades Increase" from Amazon and thoroughly enjoyed reading the history of Commons. Although I worked for them 12 years never knew so much about the company and family. Amazing how often they had to put their own houses/money on the line to keep afloat - we always said we had never seen a poor shipowner or farmer - but it does open your eyes.
I was very sorry to hear that my good friend and fellow cadet John K.F. Scott from Devon had passed away a year or two back. We had great times as two 18 year olds around the world on Woodburn for about 20 months ( including 3 ind Singapore after we ran aground on Horsburgh Reef in Feb 63.
Keep up the threads, 
Roy Swan ( New Zealand)


----------



## JT McRae

Amokura ex-Hindustan was my first merchant ship, and I spent several happy years there as a Junior Engineer. She was very comfortable, and a well-built ship. I too was shocked to read recently on SN that she had gone down off Ghana.


----------



## Dave Edge

Roys1 said:


> Hi ex Commons guys - I sent away for the book "The Trades Increase" from Amazon and thoroughly enjoyed reading the history of Commons. Although I worked for them 12 years never knew so much about the company and family. Amazing how often they had to put their own houses/money on the line to keep afloat - we always said we had never seen a poor shipowner or farmer - but it does open your eyes.
> I was very sorry to hear that my good friend and fellow cadet John K.F. Scott from Devon had passed away a year or two back. We had great times as two 18 year olds around the world on Woodburn for about 20 months ( including 3 ind Singapore after we ran aground on Horsburgh Reef in Feb 63.
> Keep up the threads,
> Roy Swan ( New Zealand)


Roy,
I was one of the two cadets that relieved you in Algiers on the Woodburn. Later sailed with JKF Scott when he was 3/0 of Simonburn and sorry to learn of his passing, a great guy.

Dave Edge.


----------



## taffy1

hi all can anybody tell me what happend to the iron ore,i was on her late 1966. i cant find any trace of her.she was a real happy ship.even if she rolled like a pig,and her clockwork motor needed constant re winding.only breakdowns of over 1 hr were recorded the others were just hicups.boy did she have bad hicups


----------



## kevinmurphy

Les Cusiter was the mate on my 2nd trip as cadet, carribean Progress may -sep 78. Nice guy, saved me from the wrath of Capt Martucci, we had a few ales together, pass on my regards
Kevin Murphy


----------



## n. liddell (sparks)

*Memories of HUGH MACARTHUR*



iain48 said:


> My father Hugh McArthur sailed with Commons as chief steward from about 1960 to 1981 when he retired. Sadly passed away in January aged 87 would be happy to hear from anyone who remembers him.[/QUOTE
> Sorry to hear about Hugh. I sailed with him when I was but a callow youth on the Border Laird. It was my first trip as a 2nd R/O from June 68 to July 69 ( If memory serves). It was on this trip that we had our little accident coming out of Bergen ( I still say it was a stupid place to put an Island) I remember that the Electrician, the junior engineer and myself were somewhat irreverent to your Dad on one occasion for which we were rewarded with a nice red dye in our "Dhobi buckets" which resulted in we wearing a fetching shade of underwear for the next 7 or 8 weeks (under whites) until we reached our next port (Lagos I think) Some other shipmates were as far as I remember:-
> Master Harry Tinwall C/Eng Albert Ramm
> C/O Cliff ? (Welshman) 2nd/Eng John Thompson
> 2/O Carl Frederiksen Electrician Lance Dargue
> 3/O Ian Mac? Junior Eng Paul Goss
> 1st R/O Phil Prestidge
> Hope this of interest to you


----------



## daveaustin44

Anyone sail on the NIMOS on the Aussie coast early 1970, she was on regular run from Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbain, up to Port Morsby, and Lae. When I joined her I had only been in Commons for a short time and everyone thought I was well connected to get the best party Ship in Commons. Just lucky I guess. I did about 6 months on this run


----------



## Lez_Wright

michael higgins said:


> i never sailed with commons but reading the postings a couple of names jump out.peter johnson from sunderland,i sailed with him around 82/83 on the ashington he was 2nd mate so its good to hear he became skipper.and yes mike little he was a super for stevies at the same time.going back to commons a friend of mine sailed as bosun for a few years around the mid seventies on the strait of canso ,his name is tony goicoeachea ,living in north shields.does anyone remember him?


My first trip to sea was strait of canso, Tony was the bosun, great guy, great times.(Jester)


----------



## Lez_Wright

Mikkum said:


> Greetings,
> My first trip to sea was on the Hindustan and I joined her in Wallsend in 1978.I was on the run job out to Singapore when she was sold to the New Zealanders.
> I also sailed on a ship called the Alakhram, also in 1978, which we joined in Lagos, Nigeria. We were at anchor off there for weeks and when we finally went alongside, it took the shoresiders 10 days to unload us. The ship was only 1500 tons and we were carrying medical supplies and collapsable bicycles for Biafra.
> I work at the moment with Tony Goiccochea on the Pacific Nuclear Transport ships managed by J. Fisher & Sons, Barrow. He is a Bosun and came from Stevies.
> Best regards Mick Pearson


Lez Wright here I joined that ship in lagos and was anchored there for a while bobby haige flew down to join it with me, I think we picked up a load of nigerian money and took it back to london, wasn't a good trip food was just chicken and potatoes, had a night in jail on the west coast of africa, lving in Newfoundland the last 30 years.[=P]


----------



## borderreiver

Was the ship called vasteram
i joined her in Bombay filled the deep tanks with fresh water
after Lagos went to port Harcourt then Antwerp to load Surgar


----------



## stevemim

Joined North Devon Jan 66 paid off october 66 in Newcastle 

anyone remember,

Stevemim


----------



## Barry Wood

I must put the record straight I did sail with common bros sorry I got it wrong sayying Donegal it was the Daghestan I was on her from 12/12/66 until 21/6/67 if any of my old ship mates read this please get in touch the Donegal was Trinder Anderson


----------



## Campbeh

Hi Ken

New member, ex shipmate. I have still got your guitar which I bought from you on the Endeavour circa 78!! Got some horrible photos of you, me and Bob Stevens on the piss in your cabin if you want them!! They aint pleasant.

Harry Campbell


----------



## Campbeh

Hi Murph,

New member, old ship and college mate. Cant remember what we sailed on together (Simonburn, Danny F perhaps??).

Best regards and good memories.

Harry Campbell


----------



## Jan Powell

GRHH said:


> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?


Hi My name is Mrs Janet Powell nee Lathan, my father was a c/e with common brothers his name was John George Lathan.

you may have sailed with him or may have heard of him.


----------



## Jan Powell

Hi Tim

My name is Jan Powell nee Lathan my father was John George Lathan i am told by my husband Mal you are looking for old photo's of C endevour if please contact me.

Many thanks

Jan powell


----------



## B.Nicholson

I sailed on the Otterburn 65ish and the Simonburn 67ish and the Iron Crown 68ish
Bob


----------



## Joemc

Lez_Wright said:


> Lez Wright here I joined that ship in lagos and was anchored there for a while bobby haige flew down to join it with me, I think we picked up a load of nigerian money and took it back to london, wasn't a good trip food was just chicken and potatoes, had a night in jail on the west coast of africa, lving in Newfoundland the last 30 years.[=P]


I was on that hindustan trip, great time in Sri Lanka on a scouse ship in port, missed the move of hindustan to another berth and thought i had missed the sailing. Anyone know Steve Laidlaw, after coming home we went on a hitching trip round europe but have lost touch over the years. I also remember us buyiong a chick from the gilli gilli man and it used to get drunk. 

Joe


----------



## peter potts

hi done a few trips with commons as AB. Fina britannia 74 slow steaming gulf & back Ida lundrigan 74 running paper from Newcastle canada to europe. Alakhram 78 joined her new bombay to lagos paid off there after 3 months at anchor


----------



## shaun watson

my father served with common brothers from 1950 to early 70,s became captin and i was on board the fina britannia when her engine blew up i was only 3 that was 1972-73 i have one copy of the common crier and it does have crew listings of who was on which ship ill try to hunt it out my father was dennys watson
rgds shaun


----------



## shaun watson

ive just found some old photos of the waziristan sigapore to fremantle june 1952 my father was just a cadet back then also i have found a pic of the Iron Age anyone remember them?


----------



## James MacDonald

stevemim said:


> Joined North Devon Jan 66 paid off october 66 in Newcastle
> 
> anyone remember,
> 
> Stevemim


Hi Steve, I went aboard your ship when you were in Calcutta to see a pal of mine ,Billy Shannon from Glasgow. I was on the Llantrisant at the buoys & your ship was in the dock. It mustve been about april 66.


----------



## PILL SHARK

I was on the THISTLEROY in PORT LINCOIN with the OTTERBURN in jan 64 i think most of the crew jumped.


----------



## john dodd

sailed on m/v OTTERBURN apr/oct '65, great lakes to Japan, and back. J. Dodd


----------



## Ghost

George Wilkie ended up with Texaco 3/E.
Jimmy Dunn went with Iran for a while then retired as cargo Eng from K.O.T.C.
John McCay was chief on the Globtic London, then retired from K.O.T.C.


----------



## peterscott

Hi I was junior engineer on the Hindustan when we took it to singapore to hand it over to a kiwi company must ave been about 1977 remember when crew bought some chicks in port said and they wwere running around the crew area all the way to singapore by way of sri lanka.
Peter Scott


----------



## peterscott

GRHH said:


> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?


Hi I sailed for common bros between 76-79 Fina brittania, hindustan, kurdistan, afghanistan. left in 79 to join P and O
peter scott


----------



## mickcommon

I did 6 months on the "Strait of Canso" as EDH, joined her on the St Lawrence in Feb 1978, I think we paid off in Halifax Nova Scotia. Good trip, good crew mates, I think mainly all fellow Geordies. I don't think I was related to the owners but Common not such a common name.


----------



## R781128

iain48 said:


> My father Hugh McArthur sailed with Commons as chief steward from about 1960 to 1981 when he retired. Sadly passed away in January aged 87 would be happy to hear from anyone who remembers him.


Was Hugh from Campbeltown?


----------



## R781128

GRHH said:


> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?


Danny F and Newburn, Late 70's


----------



## R781128

I sailed with your dad on Newburn (ex Aghanistan)Late 70's ish. Fond memories


----------



## iain48

R781128 said:


> Was Hugh from Campbeltown?


Yes Hugh originated from Campbeltown, met mum during the war and settled in Barrhead, where I was brought up.
Iain


----------



## shaun watson

> Originally Posted by GRHH
> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980
> my father was captin denyis watson and my uncle was captin tom harrison bothe served with common brothers


----------



## frank fish

I joined Commons in 1962 as 2nd mate on Border Sentinel then transferred to Afghanistan to get the last of my sea time for Masters in. After that I was First Mate on Border Keep and Border Chieftain before getting a shore job in 1967
Common Bros was to my mind a first class company with good ships and much better feeders than my previous company Shell


----------



## borderreiver

Now I are trying to lose weight.


----------



## RO Vintage

*Common Bros*



GRHH said:


> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?



Hi GRHH.

Sailed On The Border Sentinel 1968. I Am Sure It Was Common Brothers
Who Managed This Tanker.

NightMare Trip, Still Go Into The Horrors When I Hear Common Bros.

Ro Vintage


----------



## athinai

I wonder if its possible to get records of individual ''Lowland Tanker'' Voyages back in the 60s. I would like to see where I have been, having lost all my Diaries in a House move some years ago. Thanks to everyone and fond memories of the North-East Coast
Regards/


----------



## jclamanga

i sailed on mv hindustan from may 1960 to november 1961 as 5th eng c/e eng denis lovely 2 eng john davison 3rd eng n nicholson 4th eng gorde hood capti Bobine master joined in birkenhead paid off in antwerp


----------



## trotterdotpom

JC - I remember Dennis Lovely from Iron Crown - he was like McGiver on the TV show, seemed to be able to make anything from a ball of string and a piece of chewing gum. 

John T.


----------



## borderreiver

We had Dennis on the border reiver very strict


----------



## Ray Mac

Burned Toast said:


> I sailed on the Bo Bengtsson (Managed by Commons) in 1984, I relieved the late Peter Cullerton Ch.Stwd who I know was quite a while on the cattle boats from Aussie to the Gulf.
> 
> Ray


(Smoke)


----------



## REDFIVE

hi
i sailed from 1977 on the fina as jnr eng and then on the kurdistan as 4th on her
fatal voyage


----------



## shaun watson

*common bros*



peterscott said:


> Hi I sailed for common bros between 76-79 Fina brittania, hindustan, kurdistan, afghanistan. left in 79 to join P and O
> peter scott


hi my dad served with common bros dennis watson he was captin do u remember him? regards shaun watson


----------



## sfmillsy

Hi,

Haven't visited the site for a while. I sailed with Commons from October 1970 to mid 1978.

Ships I was on were Border Reiver, Fina Britannia (maiden voyage), Kazimah, Simonburn, Border Shepherd, Nimos, Sirine.

Cheers

Steve Mills


----------



## WDH

Hi 
I was with Commons from 72-74
Served on the Border Castle (Junior Eng), Border Peele (Junior Eng), Ria Jean McMurtry (3rd Eng)

Name. Dave H


----------



## WDH

GRHH said:


> I sailed with Alan Lagay on the "Ria Jean McMurtry" in 1973 (I think). The other names from that ship were Capt Daglees, C/O Gerry Screen, Alan was first trip 3rd mate. C/E was Mike Little and the sparks was Hugh McDine. Wild weather and wild times in Canada.


I was on the Ria Jean with Alan, Hugh, and CE Mike, I was Mikes 3rd eng, my Names Dave Hasson.
Just Joined the site today, nice to see names I remember.


----------



## RO Vintage

GRHH said:


> Is there anybody there who sailed with Common Brothers preferably between 1972 and 1980?


Hi. Sailed On The Border Sentinal Round That Time, I Mite Be Wrong
But Sure Common Bros. Had The Management. We Were On Charter
To BP Tankers.
Regards George Savage.Ex Marconi(Night)


----------



## colink

iain48 said:


> My father Hugh McArthur sailed with Commons as chief steward from about 1960 to 1981 when he retired. Sadly passed away in January aged 87 would be happy to hear from anyone who remembers him.


Sailed with Hugh on Newburn 1980. Great bloke, also had your mother with him, posted a photograph on members faces,Newburn 
I was the Eng cadet on my first trip


----------



## iain48

colink said:


> Sailed with Hugh on Newburn 1980. Great bloke, also had your mother with him, posted a photograph on members faces,Newburn
> I was the Eng cadet on my first trip


Thanks for posting, I have left a comment under your photo of officers bar on Newburn.


----------



## Ray Mac

James MacDonald said:


> Hi Steve, I went aboard your ship when you were in Calcutta to see a pal of mine ,Billy Shannon from Glasgow. I was on the Llantrisant at the buoys & your ship was in the dock. It mustve been about april 66.


I was on the LLantrisant at the same time POL charter paid off North Shields, when she was sold.

Ray


----------



## millx

did anybody sail with my late father john millwater? he was with common bros 70`s early 80`s regards steve millwater.


----------



## sonofpurserpete

My Father Peter Culleton was Purser on the Border Pele during the 1970s


----------



## Hartonman

i read in the Shields gazette Alan lagay died quite recently


----------



## liddlejt

*Tom Liddle*

I was with Commons between Sept 1971 and May 1985. First ship was Fina Brittania, and last one was Spring Delight.

In-between, Daghestan, Strait of Canso, Farid Fares, Afghanistan, Caribbean Progress, Simonburn, Newburn, Spring Delight, Bo Bengston, David Gas, and a few others I'm struggling to remember because classed as foreign flag and I didn't put in my discharge book at the time.


----------



## Tony Morris

Hi Tom,

welcome to SN, are you still in Korea? Or have you decided to retire & spend all your money.

Tony 
(On a box boat in Dammam)


----------



## liddlejt

Hi Tony, Long tome no hear. E-mail me on [email protected]


----------



## shaun watson

my dad served with common brothers not sure what years but think it was 1960,s and 70,s he was master dennis Watson I remember going to sea as a child and was on the fina Britannia when its engines blew also someone mentioned the common crier I have one copy my uncle was also a master tom harrison


----------



## kevinmurphy

millx said:


> did anybody sail with my late father john millwater? he was with common bros 70`s early 80`s regards steve millwater.


Joined the Simonburn in Genoa, June 1980, last trip as cadet, He was Master, nice man, well respected in the company, joined with my Tap & shoreleave stopped by the company as I was behind with my corry course, he didnt see any reason to have my tap stopped, just told me to get my courses done, which I boxed off in the next month, just in time to go ashore in Brazil....
rgds kev


----------



## Billfoggon

GRHH said:


> who


Yes....border minstrel was my first ship


----------



## Billfoggon

gdynia said:


> Tim
> You ever come across a couple of lads from South Shields George Wilkie or Alan Lagay


I sailed with Alan Lagay when we joined Common Broadway. In 1971


michael higgins said:


> i never sailed with commons but reading the postings a couple of names jump out.peter johnson from sunderland,i sailed with him around 82/83 on the ashington he was 2nd mate so its good to hear he became skipper.and yes mike little he was a super for stevies at the same time.going back to commons a friend of mine sailed as bosun for a few years around the mid seventies on the strait of canso ,his name is tony goicoeachea ,living in north shields.does anyone remember him?


Peter Johnson I remember...Bill Foggon here.


----------

